# Calling her back



## Kez (May 1, 2011)

Hi all,
Ruby is now 3 months old and she has picked up lots of commands well. She can sit, lay down, give her paw and come back to me on command( in the garden). Ive started taking her off the lead at the park (thanks baking mama for giving me the courage!) but although she doesnt go far from me, when she gets excited playing with other dogs or finding a good smell she gets selectively deaf and wont come back.

Someone said I should use a more commanding voice, others train her to come back to a whistle, what does everyone recommend?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

a long line, let it drag that way if she plays deff you stand on it and inforce the recall by realing her in. whistles are gold as they give a consistent pitch, unlike us when we gat anoyed that they arent listening to her. 

also call her back lots and get her to sit infrount of you, touch her coller and or put her lead on then take it off again so she leafns that her fun doesnt always stop when the lead goes on. 
some people only call their dog back when its te to go home and the dog ends up dancing just out of reach.

also run in the oposit diraction calling on her, she will either panic thinking you are leaving her of will just enjoy the chace and cume running.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

The only thing that I would do differently to Kendal's excellent advice is a tip our trainer gave us, its to not worry about getting your dog to sit just praise them for their recall. Use treats call her in get hold of her collar praise and give her her treat, send her off then call her in the same collar ,praise, treat, she will soon release "if I come back I get told how good I am and get a treat".
Even now if I recall Poppy she stands with "the where's my treat look".


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

How do you recall in the garden???? Do you use a command or just call her name ? Have a command so that she does nt think you are just saying her name, she knows there is something specific you want her to do. Many people would use "come" I use "here" . Make sure you have a really srong reward that she will work for ... you can check the strength of the reward by offering different things at the same time and seeing which she prefers. If what you're doing works in the garden then just practise this while out ... call her even when you dont need her to come back. She may just be testing you as she becomes more confident and after all there are so many exciting distractions .. good luck x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

When I have Flo off lead I use three commands. 'Come on' means keep up (if she wanders off or stops to sniff then I use it to get her attention to follow. 'Here' means catch up and walk with me. The whistle means get right to me immediately whatever she's doing and she always does as it means she'll get her favourite cheese or liver treat.


----------



## pepper27 (Apr 25, 2011)

What type of whistle do u use , did u buy it from a pet shop? I have just started the training with Lady and she is doing well so far but she is only 8 wks tomorrow so is still very young but soooo clever


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

pepper27 said:


> What type of whistle do u use , did u buy it from a pet shop? I have just started the training with Lady and she is doing well so far but she is only 8 wks tomorrow so is still very young but soooo clever


I have a 210 spaniel whistle http://www.amazon.co.uk/Acme-210-Wh...F0LG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1306785866&sr=8-1. 

You can start training them to come to a whistle right away. Have a really high value treat that you only use with the whistle like cheese or liver.

Start by making the association with the whistle and the treat. You can do this in the house or garden. Blow the whistle (I use two sharp peeps) then give some cheese. After a few goes let them wander off. Blow the whistle and when they come treat. Once they start associating the whistle with the treat you can then blow the whistle in the house or garden when they are out of sight. They should belt right back for a treat.

Once the association is really strong start using when out and about and they are off lead.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

You can use any type of whistle. I use 1 sharp peep to get the dog to stop and turn then 2 sharp peeps for come, also I hold my arms out at shoulder hight forming a cross this gives your dog something to distinguish you with at a distance.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Kez (May 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone i have borrowed a long line from someone and im going to start practicing with a whistle, ive only ever given her puppy treats from a box so im going to see if she goes mad for a bit of cheese then use it as my bribe. Will let you know how I get on !


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

Kez said:


> Thanks everyone i have borrowed a long line from someone and im going to start practicing with a whistle, ive only ever given her puppy treats from a box so im going to see if she goes mad for a bit of cheese then use it as my bribe. Will let you know how I get on !


At puppy training the lady advises against boxed treats instead she says about high value food (think its value) she said liver like on this post too, try a cooked sausage sliced really very thin, only tiny pieces. I cook one cut it into 4 then each 4th in half and freeze it. I take it out one bit at a time and slice it real thin into tiny pieces whilst its frozen as it easier. I tell you Oscar pays more attention to sausage then to the 3 quid odd treats I bought! Today she also said about the whistle and using a whistle to associate a treat or food, so each time they hear a whistle it means treat


----------



## Kez (May 1, 2011)

Just to let you know guys I got a spaniel whistle and Im pleased to report Ruby comes perfectly everytime. We used bits of sasuage and cheese to get her to come back, she caught on really quickly and Im really happy walking her off lead now.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Thanks Kerry, Dexter is also reluctant to come to me when he is playing wth other dogs. I am going to buy a whistle too.


----------

